# What materials and joinery...



## Mutley Racers (11 Apr 2018)

Are people using for built in cabinets. Is it all mdf with biscuits and domino's? 

Cheers Lee


----------



## MikeG. (11 Apr 2018)

No.


----------



## stuartpaul (11 Apr 2018)

In addition to the incredibly helpful post above ..... :roll: 

It depends on what I’m building and what its for. I have used quite a lot of mdf and biscuits but also solid wood and ‘proper’ joints. May also depend on whether the piece may need to be moved at some point in the future (e.g. a wardrobe).

Quite a lot of different options available these days.


----------



## Mutley Racers (14 Apr 2018)

Short and sweet!

So I ended up buying a few sheets of birch ply. It's bb grade but one side looks very nice. I am not going to stain it but paint. Reason I chose birch ply is because I am actually going to be using pocket holes ( bought a kreg jig) for the cabinets. I heard mdf doesn't take well to pocket holes. 

Thanks all. 

Have a good weekend


----------



## Doug71 (14 Apr 2018)

Good choice with the birch ply, if it's a cheap job MR MDF but if it's a better job or chance it might get wet birch ply is the way to go.


----------



## Stanleymonkey (14 Apr 2018)

Can we ask what you are making?

With the kreg screws - I know this sounds obvious - but check the guides and do some test drills with scrap pieces of ply (or same thickness timber). 

It's probably just me - but I can't always work out the screw sizes and position of the jig.

Good luck


----------

